# Would someone help me pick hardware?



## cffr (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi,

I'm building a new computer for gaming and although I'm familiar with the building aspect, I'm lost regarding which hardware to buy.

I'm looking for a computer capable of running current, and near future, graphic-heavy games on the higher end of settings. (I hope this isn't too vague.)

As far as budget goes, I'm flexible. Basically whatever the price would be to achieve the above, without going unnecessarily beyond that.

Additional and possibly annoying request: would you be so kind as to suggest hardware on this site: https://www.dustinhome.no/group/hardware/computer-components/? There's an option for English language at the top.


Any and all help would be most appreciated!


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

> I'm looking for a computer capable of running current, and near future, graphic-heavy games on the higher end of settings. (I hope this isn't too vague.)


GTX 1080 Ti

The next 2 questions are; budget - need a amount, build preference - Intel or AMD?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

https://www.techsupportforum.com/fo...e-teams-recommended-builds-2018-a-668661.html


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Gaming hardware widely vary in range and cost, especially graphics cards! From that site, I'm seeing Nvidia cards costing as high as 12,499 kr to 1,790 kr (4-12GB VRAM). Can you afford 12,499 kr on a single graphics card? Some games are current, but not new, for example; DEUS EX Mankind Divided, which was released in 2016, and yet it is so intensive that a single, most recent/expensive Nvidia gaming card on that website will not handle it smoothly on maximum settings at high resolutions! It would be better if you stated your actual budget, no shame in that, and tell us which specific game franchises you're interested in. Choice is not the major issue here, your budget and application is the real issue. Buy the best you can afford is my principal. If money wasn't a problem, you wouldn't be here seeking guidance, so let us in on how much "flexible" your budget is. Help us help you.


----------



## cffr (Jul 19, 2018)

My apologies, I didn't look into what kind of information you'd need to help me out!


My budget would be 23 000kr, so around *2700$* (plus/minus 50$ (500nok)).


Intel, one SSD, no hard disk.


No extra fans, unless that's necessary and I don't care how the case looks, as long as it works.


Anything else you need, let me know!


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Corday said:


> https://www.techsupportforum.com/fo...e-teams-recommended-builds-2018-a-668661.html


 I spent an hour looking for that.....


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

bassfisher6522 said:


> I spent an hour looking for that.....


 Lucky you! I've been comparing the components of the intel $1600 build with those available on the website provided by OP!

Anyway, the good news is, most of the components are available on that website, except for the cooler. 

Intel Core i7 8700K 3.7GHz 6-core LGA1151 Socket 

MSI Z370 Gaming PLUS LGA1151 Socket ATX 

EVGA GQ 750W 750Watt 80 PLUS Gold

G.Skill TridentZ 16GB 3200MHz DDR4 SDRAM DIMM 288-pin

Noctua NH-D15

EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 Ti SC 8GB

NZXT Source 340 Black Red

Samsung 860 Evo 500GB 2.5" Serial ATA-600

Arctic Silver 5 

Total 17,455 kr.

Alternative graphics cards:

EVGA Geforce GTX 1080 Ti SC Black Edt. 11GB 

EVGA Geforce GTX 1080 Ti SC2 Gaming 11GB 

EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 Ti FTW ULTRA SILENT GAMING ACX 3.0 

This is not by any means a finalised list. Changes and considerations may need to be made, for instance the size/profile of the chosen graphics card and cpu cooler vs the size of the selected case.


----------



## cffr (Jul 19, 2018)

Stancestans said:


> Lucky you! I've been comparing the components of the intel $1600 build with those available on the website provided by OP!
> 
> Anyway, the good news is, most of the components are available on that website, except for the cooler.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much :smile:


If I take all the parts you suggested and switch the graphics card with the EVGA Geforce GTX 1080 Ti SC Black Edt. 11GB, would the current case be big enough, the mother board have the slots for it and the PSU enough watts for it?
You mentioned the cooler wasn't available on that website, is the one you linked to okay?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

cffr said:


> Thank you very much :smile:
> 
> 
> If I take all the parts you suggested and switch the graphics card with the EVGA Geforce GTX 1080 Ti SC Black Edt. 11GB, would the current case be big enough, the mother board have the slots for it and the PSU enough watts for it?
> You mentioned the cooler wasn't available on that website, is the one you linked to okay?


 The motherboard has two PCI-EX16 Gen 3 slots and that graphics card uses only one. That graphics card is 269.2mm long while the case takes up to 364mm long cards. The card needs 250W of power so, yeah, the PSU is more than sufficient to power it alongside the other components just fine.

As for the cpu cooler, the case takes up to 161mm maximum height, while that cooler stands at a height of 165mm. The case doesn't have enough room for it, so we're gonna have to change the case form factor or the cpu cooler.
A good alternative is the Noctua NH-U9B SE2 at only 125mm tall, so it will have plenty of headroom inside the case, not to mention it's cheaper than the Noctua NH-D15 and just as capable and quiet. It does come with thermal paste, so you can scrap off the arctic silver paste I included in the original list.


----------



## cffr (Jul 19, 2018)

Stancestans said:


> The motherboard has two PCI-EX16 Gen 3 slots and that graphics card uses only one. That graphics card is 269.2mm long while the case takes up to 364mm long cards. The card needs 250W of power so, yeah, the PSU is more than sufficient to power it alongside the other components just fine.
> 
> As for the cpu cooler, the case takes up to 161mm maximum height, while that cooler stands at a height of 165mm. The case doesn't have enough room for it, so we're gonna have to change the case form factor or the cpu cooler.
> A good alternative is the Noctua NH-U9B SE2 at only 125mm tall, so it will have plenty of headroom inside the case, not to mention it's cheaper than the Noctua NH-D15 and just as capable and quiet. It does come with thermal paste, so you can scrap off the arctic silver paste I included in the original list.



Thank you very much for you help! :flowers::flowers:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

cffr said:


> Thank you very much for you help! :flowers::flowers:


You're welcome.


----------



## joeippolito (May 3, 2010)

Recommend 8th gen core i5 or i7. 370 chipset motherboard required. I prefer gigabyte. At least 16GB of DDR4, 32 if you can afford. Make sure it is at least as fast as the processor can handle. Definitely a SSD, not disk. A GeForce 1060, 1070 or 1080 depending on what you can spend. More video memory the better. Make sure it will fit the case. If ITX you will need a short 1-fan card. Power supply must have enough watts but don't buy too large -waste of electricity. Video card is a significant driver for power requirement. Check system requirements for your game of interest before investing. Happy gaming.


----------



## Ricolbe (Jun 21, 2016)

Try looking at Annandtech. He used to post budget, intermediate and dream gaming systems and all the best parts for each. He updated it at least once a year. In the parts list, he even linked where to buy them. Good luck. Building your own game system is fun, and an be very enlightening.

https://www.anandtech.com/


----------



## christophHoff (Jun 1, 2013)

Graphics memory is not important if your bus is slow. You can build near top of the line for 800 bucks running a system bus of 2933 MHz. Right now the only graphics cards that operate at that rate are 2k. The next best rate for the buck is a 2gb memory msi card running at 1700 MHz for about 200 bucks. I’m guessing that 1800 bucks difference will buy you about 20 frames per second , assuming all equal hardware.
It’s better to buy one generation behind for a fraction of the price that will last you 5 years and just update the graphics card every couple years.


----------

